# Who has the best prices for soap making supplies?



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm just starting out here and was wondering, with SO many soap making suppliers, was/were there one/some that have better prices than others.

Also, could someone tell me how to make the paper labels that wrap around the bars of soap?

Thanks a bunch.

Blessings,
Sandra


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I like the prices of Soapers Choice for my bulk oils. For essential oils, I found out that a cheaper price usually means I have to use more oil ... not as cheap in the end.

When I used paper labels, I just used MS Word.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

I use Soaper's Choice for my oils and Brambleberry for my fragrances. I use the Lye Guy for my lye.


----------



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

